# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Thënie të ndryshme për  dashurinë!

## Permeti_Boy

Ne kete teme Antarë mund te shkruani shprehje Reth dashurisë . 


*P.sh : Dashuria e përhershme është xhevahir, i cili ka nevojë për kuti të artë. 


     Dashuria shndërrohet në shkallë të arta nëpër të cilat zemra ngjitet deri në qie*

----------


## ideus

Dashuria, kruarja dhe kolla nuk mund te fshihen.
Jeta eshte lulja, kurse dashuria nektari i saj.

----------


## Poeti

Une preferoj te them vetem shprehje reale te dashurise, sepse nese genjen me skuqen veshet...hahhah
Prandaj shprehja qe mund te ia them dikujt qe e dua eshte: Ti je drita ime, jeta ime, ajri qe e thith, dielli qe me ndriqon dhe me ngroh, ushqimi im i perditshem dhe shpresa ime per jete!

----------


## MiLaNiStE

Loti pikon, se ti kristalin brenda meje theve. Loti pikon, se ti gjithmone me genjeje. Loti pikon, se ti jeten ma rrembeve. Sado qe me lendoje, loti nga shpirti im do te buroje dhe emrin tend mbi faqen time do te vizatoj.

Gjithmone te kam dashur dhe gjer ne varr do te dua. Jeta eshte fat, por fati s`ishte me mua.

Do te deshiroja vetem 3 min qetesi, ku te ishte hena une dhe ti. Por nuk do te me mjaftonte vetme qetesia, ne perjetesi une ti dhe dashuria..

Netet pa fund i kalova zgjuar, mbeshtetur ne jastekun e endrrave te vrara...Se ti boten time kishe zbukuruar, me premtime boshe, genjeshtra e perralla!


Kam nevoje per ty, si ka dita per diellin, kam nevoje per ty, sa kane zogjte per qiellin, kam nevoje per ty, me shume se dje kam sot, kam aq shume nevoje sa s`mundem ta them dot, kam nevoje per ty dhe cdo cast per ty mendoj, por druhem te ta them, kam frike mos te lendoj.

----------


## Poeti

Sinqeriteti eshte shprehja dhe veprimi me i mire ne dashuri. Une psh. jam tip i tille qe nuk i mesheh ndjenjat e mia para asaj qe e dua. Dhe meqe jam i lumtur kur ia them, dua edhe te tjeret te perdorin te njejtat fjale, normal nese i thone me sinqeritet...

----------


## sLimShady

Te heqesh nga zemra nje dashuri si te besoj eshte e vertete! Eshte si te lesh nje guacke ne plazh: edhe nqs dallget do ta marrin me vete, ne det ajo do te qendroje pergjithmone. 

*Nese je enderr me bej te fle pergjithmone.Nese je lot ,e di qe do te ikesh por te lutem piko ngadale.Nese je zemra ime me qendro prane se kam nevoje per ty  *

----------


## Kërçovare1

Ty te kisha nje kristal te shtrenjte, kujdesesha per ty vazhdimisht dhe s'doja asnje pike pluhur te bie mbi ty...

----------


## lorina

Dashuria Eshte nje simfoni, ne te cilen puthjet jane notat me te bukura.  Anonym

Me more te kesh dashuruar dhe te kesh humbur, sesa te mos kesh dashuruar fare. Alfred Lord Tennyson

L.

----------


## Parmisti

Zemra ime tastier
Zemra jote disket
Dashuria jon Windows 98-tet 

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EDUARDI

Nese Heshtim Te Dy Bashke
Dhe Heshtja Jone Ka Dy Sy
Jane Syte E Zemres Sime
Qe Te Shohin Vetem Ty

Dhe Nese Sta Shpreh Dot 
Sa Shume Te Dashuroj
Fajin E Ka Natyra 
Qe Zemres Sime 
Nuk I Dha Goje.

Eduardi...

----------


## EDUARDI

Ti Je Dashuria Ime Qe Ke Ikur Larg Shume Larg Pertej Detit
Por Un Perseri Te Gjeta Ty E Dashur
Por Nepermjet 
I-n-t-e-r-n-e-t-i-t.



Eduardi...

----------


## alda85al

dashuria eshte si pianoja,                                                                                       mesohet me gishta                                                                                               por luhet me zemer.

----------


## ana.luna

*nuk ka me rruge as bar as qiell
sa shpejt u mbyt kjo bote e vjeter
qe une veten gjall ta ndiej
me duhet zeri yt pa tjeter*

----------


## MiLaNiStE

nqfs shef nje yll
qe bie nga qielli
jan lotet e henes 
qe bien per diellin
nqfs me shef mua
me lot ne sy
jan lotet e mallit
qe bien per ty

----------


## Prototype

per asnje mashkull nuk esh i vlefshem te harxhosh lote/  ai qe eshte nuk te ben per te qare ...

----------


## Juvi

Evelyn nuk kane faj meshkujt se fermrat i kane gjendrat e lotit 45% me te zhvilluara. Kjo eshte dhe arsyeja e vertete perse femrat qajne me shpesh.

Megjithate, pirsing i bukur

----------


## Juvi

Te dua, pese grema, pese germa qe artikulohen lehte dhe qe nuk perbejne asgje te vecante dhe qe sjellin nje buzeqeshje, nje refleks i kushtezuar.
Nuk jane fjalet aq te afta sa te shprehin ndenjat. Jane syte, cdo levizje e tyre  te bejne te kuptosh vleren e vertete qe ke per personin qe do. Mjafton nje veshtrim ne thellesine e tyre dhe e kupton menjehere. Fjalet i merr era, veshtrimi mbetet ne kujtese i perjetshem

----------


## PaToSaRaK

Te gjith jemi kalimtar Ne kte bot
Shijoje jeten sa ke mundesi 
Dashuria eshte zemra e jetes
Pa ty smundet te jetonte njeri
Nese ti me do vertet ashtu sic te dua une 
Me thuaj te lutem se cndien ti per mua?
Qe ta di dhe un si te veproj dhe ta shkruaj me shkronja te medhaja
TE DUA PER GJITHMON!
Te gjith jemi kalimtar Ne kte bot
Shijoje jeten sa ke mundesi 
Dashuria eshte zemra e jetes
Pa ty smundet te jetonte njeri
Nese ti me do vertet ashtu sic te dua une 
Me thuaj te lutem se cndien ti per mua?
Qe ta di dhe un si te veproj dhe ta shkruaj me shkronja te medhaja
TE DUA PER GJITHMON!

----------


## Prototype

Duke te menduar ndjej se te dua me shum, gjithmon e me shum! kiss

----------


## Prototype

Une prush e ti debore, 
une dru e ti kembore.
pra s'piqemi kerkun, 
dhe kjo pune mori fun. 
lol

----------

